# Daybreak with Taye Diggs cancelled by ABC



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I have to say I was a bit irritated when ABC announced that "Daybreak" with Taye Diggs was being cancelled. It is not like this is some silly game show like "Show Me the Money" (also being cancelled) where there is no continuity week to week. Here is a series with new clues being given every week and they pull the plug mid season. I can only hope that they release it on DVD so we can find out what the whole story is. I found the show somewhat like a cross between 24 and Groundhog day with interesting twists. Not as intense as 24 but very well acted. Far fetched yes but it had my interest.

..Doyle


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

you gotta be (*[email protected]$ kidding! I like that show! It was getting very interesting!


----------



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

I read that the remaining 4 eps will be on abc.com and in a DVD set.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I didn't realize there were only 4 episodes left. Seems they could have played those out without irritating the viewers. Even a day change or time change would be ok. I could easily set my recorder to record this at 6:17AM everyday....... Well on second thought, that might not work as I would probably just get the same episode repeated everyday. 

..Doyle


----------



## BasicBlak (Jan 26, 2005)

You have GOT to be frickin' sh***ing me!!!!:eek2: CANCELLED??? No wonder it didn't air last night. I was wondering what the hell had happened. First, CBS cancels Smith (which actually was doing moderately well)...and now ABC joins the band of itchy finger triggers by cancelling Daybreak. I don't get it...What's the point in ordering a _limited_ run series if you aren't going to air it? I've been checking the ratings, and they haven't been bad, frankly. Certainly not Desperate Housewives or Grey's Anatomy numbers, but still.... With only 4 episodes left, why not just air 'em and get 'em over with so that at least fans can realize the network's promise of revealing all? What a gyp!:nono2: Too bad...it also happened to be one of ABC's best-looking (-sounding) HD broadcasts.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

I agree! What a rip off!


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

This is why I won't bother watching new shows until they are guaranteed for a full season by the network. 

Last year I liked the CBS sitcom Out of Practice which got good ratings after Two and a Half Men on Mondays. They decided to pull it from the schedule to debut two other comedies on Mondays. After a few months, they brought it back on Wednesdays for just 2 weeks where it didn't get the ratings it had on Monday so it was dropped completely. There were several episodes that never aired I'd like to have seen.

I decided this season I wasn't investing my time in a show that was just going to be pulled off the air abruptly so I have been reluctant to watch any new shows this season.


----------



## jaxstraww (Dec 10, 2006)

Who is Taye Diggs?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The network programming departments are run by 10-year-olds. It's all about
instant gratification (ratings). As long as there are a majority of low-IQ dupes
watching fake dumbed-down reality shows and brain-dead copy-cat guessing-
game shows, there will be no worthwhile programs for those of us with a brain.

Oh well! :shrug:


----------



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

GFloyd said:


> I read that the remaining 4 eps will be on abc.com and in a DVD set.


The brain trust at ABC has now removed all of the on-line episodes from abc.com. I read a blog that said it was due to copyright issues on music ... yeah whatever. However, those issues must not apply to DVD releases since they're also planning to release a DVD set for the whole series.


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

I watched the first 3 eposides, I just couldnt root for Taye Diggs enough, it was just the bad guys werent really that bad.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

calgary2800 said:


> I watched the first 3 eposides, I just couldnt root for Taye Diggs enough, it was just the bad guys werent really that bad.


I don't think we knew who all the bad guys were.

Hopefully the series will show up on NetFlix and I can watch the balance on a big screen in 16:9 instead of having to catch it on my computer monitor.

..Doyle


----------



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

From the TV Squad Blog ...

Now, according to ABC Entertainment President Stephen McPherson, Day Break episodes will begin streaming on the network's website starting on Monday, January 29th and continue each Monday afterward until all 13 episodes are released online. The series finale is scheduled to be available on February 19th. Whether or not old episodes of the show will be pulled to make way for new ones is unknown at this time.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks for the input. I think I need to practice with some of the other shows they stream and see what the picture quality looks like in my theater. If the pq is poor I will likely be relegated to watching the episodes on the PC. 

..Doyle


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

OK so I haven't been able to watch the show in my theater and have been forced to watch it on a 17 inch PC screen where the picture is less than a third of the screen. That being said, the episodes have been absolutely great. There have been no comments on whether it would be released as a DVD set and clearly that would make for better watching but the acting and the plot twists have been excellent. Each episode is about 42 minutes and well worth the time to watch them. I am not sure how many more episodes there are but I am still hooked. 

As a side note, it is interesting that to date this post has had over 3500 views. There must have been a lot of people from just this forum that watched the show. 

..Doyle


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

I can't get over how much better this show is than Lost. Probably because it has a defined beginning and end. And yet ABC still cancelled it halfway through its relatively short run? Bizarre.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I have to agree with you. I am getting really tired of Lost and its slow progression. This show on the other hand gives you major information every week that resolves a portion of the puzzle. The acting has been superb.


..Doyle


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

I REALLY liked this show and hadn't seen this thread until now to know it was cancelled. I think I had seen all the episodes that aired, but I hope I'm not too late to see the finish on-line.

It was an excellent show, however, and deserved its full run on TV! What were the TV execs thinking??? :nono2:


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

It shouldn't be a problem. All of the episodes are there and you can go back and rewatch the early ones if you want to get back up to speed. Picture isn't large but the story is so good that it is ok. You do get a few mandatory commercials but much better they are only 30 seconds long. Enjoy!

..Doyle


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

DoyleS said:


> It shouldn't be a problem. All of the episodes are there and you can go back and rewatch the early ones if you want to get back up to speed. Picture isn't large but the story is so good that it is ok. You do get a few mandatory commercials but much better they are only 30 seconds long. Enjoy!
> 
> ..Doyle


Will do!! Thanks for the update, Doyle.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

I went and rewatched all of the episodes at abc.com. The last episode is "What if She's the Key," but the story isn't finished. It was mentioned that as of 2/19 all the episodes would be on-line. Anyone know if the last episode(s) will still show up on-line??

We were willing to watch this when it was broadcast. I think it's really sleazy of ABC to expect that we'll buy/rent it to see it all when they didn't think enough of it to keep it on the air. :nono2: My 2 cents...


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

They did get the final episode posted. It was really a good series. 

..Doyle


----------

